
American carnage - altstar
https://www.firstthings.com/article/2017/04/american-carnage
======
kwhitefoot
> Fifty-two thousand Americans died of overdoses in 2015—about four times as
> many as died from gun homicides and half again as many as died in car
> accidents.

Bloody hell!

